# Can you make your plants flower as fast as you can??



## red_ss (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys,,

is there is any way or method to make your plants flower very fast?


----------



## Hick (Jan 4, 2008)

Put 'em on 12 hours of TOTAL darkness, for a _*minimum*_ of 8 weeks.. tis the only way... but!.. flowering prior to "proper" maturation,(pre-flowers or alternating nodes) also results in "less than optimal", "not up to it's potential".. final product..IMO(and the opinion of the majority of experienced cultivars)
  There are several growers going 12/12 from seed here, also claiming spectacular results, but "that" is _their_ opinions..


----------



## red_ss (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks hick.. 
you know im running out of weed and i cant buy no more. 

- so if i turrned the lights 400W HPS off 12/12 on my 4 inches and 3 weeks plants how long do they need to complete thier flowering phase?

- In the 12h dark phase if any light interupt the darkness or if the light of the room or TV get little bit in the closet would it be a problem?

-and if i take clones from those small flowered plants! can i grow them regulary with out turrning the lights soon?


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 4, 2008)

Its a true fact from everything that i have seen so far to date.

Flowering early does not speed up your grow time,

A plant will not flower until it is ready to do so.

You could give your plant say 2 weeks veg and have a nice little plant.

Stick it on 12/12 and you'll notice that it takes at least 2 weeks just to show sex.

The reason for this is that the plant isn't mature enough to flower and still needs more veg time, so those 2 weeks you've had the plants on 12/12 for have still been vegin with less light, so therefore you have lost out.

The only strains that should really be used with the 12/12 from seed method is some sativas that are native to the equator or tropics where they get a steady 12 hours of light every day of the year.  It will grow just fine, don't get me wrong, but, you are still vegin it on 12/12.

The other thing as well i've found that a plant that shows sex before you switch to 12/12 will be more potent than a plant that has been forced to flower.


----------



## B.Green (Jan 4, 2008)

red_ss said:
			
		

> Thanks hick..
> you know im running out of weed and i cant buy no more.
> 
> - so if i turrned the lights 400W HPS off 12/12 on my 4 inches and 3 weeks plants how long do they need to complete thier flowering phase?
> ...


 
It will start flowering when it's mature enough to do so, i'd wait until at least 3-4 weeks.

Even a small amount of light can cause problems, you want total darkness.

Yes you can grow them regularly, but you shouldn't take clones from flowering plants, you'll shock the plants from going back and forth and they'll take a while (sometimes 4 weeks) to get roots since they need to adjust to vegging again.


----------



## red_ss (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys.. 
-so you dont recommend putting the plants under 12/12? WidoMaker do you mean i should give my plants 2 more weeks+ the 3 weeks they finished in VEG?

-and why its not gonna finish flowering fast if i put them under 12/12 now? i mean they will start early they should finish early?
=======================================================

so i should take clones while its still in VEG? and what if i take clones at the end of flowering before i harvest?? is it ok
=======================================================


----------



## Growdude (Jan 4, 2008)

Plants flower when they are mature enough and have 12 hours darkness. Look up alternating nodes.


----------



## red_ss (Jan 4, 2008)

B.Green said:
			
		

> It will start flowering when it's mature enough to do so, i'd wait until at least 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Even a small amount of light can cause problems, you want total darkness.
> 
> Yes you can grow them regularly, but you shouldn't take clones from flowering plants, you'll shock the plants from going back and forth and they'll take a while (sometimes 4 weeks) to get roots since they need to adjust to vegging again.




 - should take clones while its still in VEG? and what if i take clones at the end of flowering before i harvest?? is it ok


- what will happen to the plants if they were disturbed with light in the darkness phase?

- and what will hapeen to the plants if i disurbed them with one hour ( more or less) of darkness while they under light? because this happend to me yesterday!! i left the plants under light and i left the room and when i came back after 4 hours i fount that there were an electrical shock which turnned the light off!!


----------



## headband (Jan 4, 2008)

disrupting the dark cycle will confuse your plants on flowering, this willl slow down the process, which your trying to speed up. Take the clones while in veg, like b.green said, sometimes upto 4 weeks to start root growth. You dont want that... A hour wont hurt but if that hour is constant every day, or week. It will add up..


----------



## the widowmaker (Jan 4, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Plants flower when they are mature enough and have 12 hours darkness. Look up alternating nodes.



Although that is how most people would define maturity, i've found that it isn't always the case, sometimes they mature earlier than this, and can be told by the preflowers.

To me when it has preflowers, that is when it is mature enough to flower.


----------



## tiller08 (Jan 4, 2008)

i agree with widow maker thats how i tell there ready it seems every strain that ive grown and i used this method they all went strait to 12/12 and start flowering  very soon after that


----------



## red_ss (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you very much guys,, i dont know what to do with out your advices..

so the question now.. 
my plants is 3 weeks old and about 4 inches tall! do you recommend 12/12 dark? 

-and if i want to take some clones should i take them right know before i enter plants in 12/12 or should i wait one more week or what? i mean the plants is very small right now i dont know if its possople to take any clone from 4 inches plant?


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 4, 2008)

I threw a few clones into the bloomer right after I got them rooted well trying to cut down on the overall height of the plants.  I am not very happy with their progress at all..... I will give them a lil more time but I might cut my losses on them and just get everything cleaned up for the batch that I am excited about.  I am gonna let that batch veg for at least 5-6 weeks after rooting.... should keep them a bit shorter than the first batch and still get them mature enough to bloom correctly.


----------



## red_ss (Jan 4, 2008)

my small plants have a little white hair all over them!! do that means they are femmales. also they have strange smell ? its not marijwana smell its smoething else


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 4, 2008)

red... check out this vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T07--heDYHc&feature=related

your plant is WAY too small to clone off of. you can either top a plant to take a clone, or use the very bottom branches off the large, mature donor plant. if you top it to make a clone, you have to leave a donor plant with enough mass left to sustain it after it has lost it's head.


----------



## timdog4 (Jan 4, 2008)

IMO 4 inches is to small to clone, clones are usually 3 0r 4 inches.  I would wait a couple more weeks to clone.  After you take clones you can put the mother into flower.  Some people take clones up to 2 weeks into flower, it takes the clones longer to root this way and also not good idea to stress the plant in flower.  I doubt that at 3 weeks it is showing pistils yet, got any pics?  You need to do some research, search threads for cloning, sexing, flowering and you will find all the answers.


----------



## red_ss (Jan 4, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> red... check out this vid http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T07--heDYHc&feature=related
> 
> your plant is WAY too small to clone off of. you can either top a plant to take a clone, or use the very bottom branches off the large, mature donor plant. if you top it to make a clone, you have to leave a donor plant with enough mass left to sustain it after it has lost it's head.


 
Thanks guyes ..
so can i cutt some of the bottom branches now from those small plants?


----------



## Canso (Jan 5, 2008)

If you clone from a mature plant, the clones are mature.
the clones can be flipped to 12/12 as soon as you see roots.
works best with Indica strains.


----------

